

The javascript grid you allways wanted (MIT-licensed): SlickGrid - clyfe
http://mleibman.github.com/SlickGrid/examples/example5-collapsing.html

======
clyfe
GitHub main page: <https://github.com/mleibman/SlickGrid>

Examples: <https://github.com/mleibman/SlickGrid/wiki/Examples>

